# Aspiradora Electrolux Titan No Enciende



## alerxs (Ene 4, 2013)

Hola gente como les va?
Bueno los moslesto por lo siguiente, mi querida aspiradora murio. Estaba por usar mis bolsas de empaque de ropa y cuando quise colocar la aspiradora para sacar el aire y asi compactarlas no encendia. 
Probe si era el cable, la llave, el motor y todo funcionaba asi que por descarte deberia ser la plaqueta. 
Fui a la casa de repuestos mas grande que conoozco y me dijo que hacia rato no le entregaban plaquetas de electrolux asi que supuse que quizas sea el Triac BTA16-600B fui a comprarlo a los comercios cercanos y no lo tienen.
Pense en esta solucion alternativa que quizas pueda colocar este dimmer



Pero mi temor es que no lo resista, medi con un amperimetro el motor y me dan casi 8A. Segun el motor es de 2000w. Yo utilizo este dimmer en 450w sin problema pero el consumo de este es mucho y por eso consulto a los que saben.
Desde ya les agradezco y felicidades para todos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 4, 2013)

Pedilo como triac de 16 Amperes 600 Volts , baja sensibilidad.

Y agregale una red snubber


----------



## alerxs (Ene 9, 2013)

Perfecto gracias Dosmetros, ahora disculpa mi ignorancia el red snubber lo pido asi? no se lo que es.

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 9, 2013)

No , la red la armás vos , como por ejemplo en éste caso :

39 Ohms 1 Watt en serie con 0,01 uF por 250 V*AC* o por 600 o 1000 V*DC*

http://www.todopic.com.ar/foros/index.php?topic=17706.0

Saludos !


----------



## alerxs (Ene 12, 2013)

Gracias compañero por la respuesta.

Ultima consulta sobre el tema, esta echo este circuito en proteus o algun soft de simulacion?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 12, 2013)

Si se puede simular .


----------



## Falco (Feb 21, 2020)

Disculpen que resucite el tema, pero he estado haciendo mi propias reparaciones a mis aspiradoras y me he topado con fallas similaresa esta... la pregunta es: Hay alguna aspiradora, preferiblemente electrolux, que sea buena? Pregunto que sea la mismaamrca porque ya tengo dos y supongo que los repuestos han de funcionar similar, o no? 

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Lucho LP (Feb 21, 2020)

Falco dijo:


> Disculpen que resucite el tema, pero he estado haciendo mi propias reparaciones a mis aspiradoras y me he topado con fallas similaresa esta... la pregunta es: Hay alguna aspiradora, preferiblemente electrolux, que sea buena? Pregunto que sea la mismaamrca porque ya tengo dos y supongo que los repuestos han de funcionar similar, o no?
> 
> Gracias de antemano.


Si te estás refiriendo a la placa que controla las velocidades, son todas muy similares y con componentes comunes, así que teniendo cuidado con las conexiones, ha de ser muy posible que puedas usar las partes de una en otra.
Saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 21, 2020)

Los motores también suelen ser bastante universales . . .


----------



## Falco (Mar 11, 2020)

Al final va a ser que si, es la placa. El modelo que no me ha dado problemas es el primero de esta página, compraraspiradoras, donde lo he comprado. Tengo también una electrolux ultra flex que es la que planeo usar de repuesto al nuevo modelo. Alguna sugerencia a la hora de manipular las placas?


----------

